# Amr test



## cspinebrah (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello ladies and gentlemen, 
     Im taking the American Medial Response (AMR) written test soon and was wondering what I should prepare for. Ive heard its like the NREMT but some more help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 18, 2013)

That's pretty much it. It covers almost all topics from trauma to OB.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 18, 2013)

From what I remember when I took it seemed to have a lot of OB questions and trauma on it. Also it was the more scenario what would you do questions.


----------



## BLS (Jul 19, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> From what I remember when I took it seemed to have a lot of OB questions and trauma on it. Also it was the more scenario what would you do questions.



+1 I took it about a month.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 20, 2013)

BLS said:


> +1 I took it about a month.



Yeah I took mine about 5 months ago. Not sure if they would have changed it during that time.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jul 20, 2013)

Im taking the amr test also this week. I applied at the Hemet division and they finally got back to me. Is it just a test or do they interview you also??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Im taking the amr test also this week. I applied at the Hemet division and they finally got back to me. Is it just a test or do they interview you also??



Normally it's just the test. If you pass the test you get put on a wait list. When a position opens up they will interview you (I'm not sure if Hemet does skills test).


----------



## BLS (Jul 21, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Im taking the amr test also this week. I applied at the Hemet division and they finally got back to me. Is it just a test or do they interview you also??


 
Amr south florida:
First comes the test, if you pass get the interview, after that comes a physical test, and the skill test (scenarios).


----------



## Jambi (Jul 21, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Im taking the amr test also this week. I applied at the Hemet division and they finally got back to me. Is it just a test or do they interview you also??



I applied, tested, and interviewed at Hemet. I'm waiting for phone calls at this point.....so yes, there will be an interview with skills at the beginning, or at least there was for medic.

The process for me was application -> written test -> skills and oral interview -> ??? -> job

I'm betting on that missing spot leading to a part-time spot.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jul 21, 2013)

Does anyone know what the emt-b skills test consists of, for AMR hemet? I really want this position and im trying to prepare as best as I can.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jambi said:


> I applied, tested, and interviewed at Hemet. I'm waiting for phone calls at this point.....so yes, there will be an interview with skills at the beginning, or at least there was for medic.
> 
> The process for me was application -> written test -> skills and oral interview -> ??? -> job
> 
> I'm betting on that missing spot leading to a part-time spot.



I did a portion of my clinicals at Hemet Valley Medical Center, all the crews I talked to said they loved working in Hemet. Good luck!

To the OP: From what I hear, the skills are patient assessment, airway, and c-spine.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 21, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I did a portion of my clinicals at Hemet Valley Medical Center, all the crews I talked to said they loved working in Hemet. Good luck!
> 
> To the OP: From what I hear, the skills are patient assessment, airway, and c-spine.



Hemet is a busy place. Hemet AMR is busy as hell, but people like it because of the GM Jack. He makes the place, and it reflected in the supervisors.  I used to work their as an EMT many moons ago so I'm banking on my being less of an unknown.  I'm not counting on it, but I'm hoping.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 21, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Does anyone know what the emt-b skills test consists of, for AMR hemet? I really want this position and im trying to prepare as best as I can.




It's probably what auxilio said, but I've not been through their basic test, and I cannot imagine it's too more than basic stuff similar to what you did in class.


Also something to consider: In my mind airway means (for basic)
OPA
NPA
BVM
Supraglottic airways
suction
Vent rates 

Not saying you don't know this, but I'm just sharing thoughts.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jul 24, 2013)

What's up guys? I took AMRs' multiple choice today and I passed. Im hoping the process continues. Does anyone know what the next step is?? Skills or interview?? 
Thanks


----------



## heresay (Jul 25, 2013)

I know I'm a little late on this thread but I took the test last week for AEMT and it was way easier than registry.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 25, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> What's up guys? I took AMRs' multiple choice today and I passed. Im hoping the process continues. Does anyone know what the next step is?? Skills or interview??
> Thanks



Correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe that skills and the interview are in the same day from what I've heard.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 25, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> What's up guys? I took AMRs' multiple choice today and I passed. Im hoping the process continues. Does anyone know what the next step is?? Skills or interview??
> Thanks



It's likely what I posted above. next will likely be the skills/oral interview; when they decide to do them.  I know Hemet just had these interviews for EMT and medic alike, so more than likely you're on the list for the next go around.


----------



## auxilio911 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info, looks like I'll be hitting the books again for the assessments. 
Hey Jambi, did you guys hire an emt at pechanga yet??


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 25, 2013)

CALEMT said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I do believe that skills and the interview are in the same day from what I've heard.



It all varies by location. Sometimes skills aren't even tested. Sometimes you will have 1 interview and other times you will have 2 interviews.


----------



## Jambi (Jul 25, 2013)

auxilio911 said:


> Thanks guys for the info, looks like I'll be hitting the books again for the assessments.
> Hey Jambi, did you guys hire an emt at pechanga yet??



We did not hire anyone yet. We had our written test yesterday.  Those that passed will be called in for interviews and skills.


----------

